
Commodity Grid Computing with Amazon's S3 & EC2 - gibsonf1
http://www.usenix.org/publications/login/2007-02/openpdfs/garfinkel.pdf
======
bayareaguy
February 2007

This article could be useful to give to semi-technical users just getting
around to EC2/S3, but the AWS forum and Google code sites have a lot more
practical information for developers.

------
DocSavage
This is a bit dated. (A whole year old! :) Since that time, Amazon has added
SimpleDB and two larger EC2 instances.

------
bprater
Please note that it is a PDF in the title!

